# Is Blind Spot Camera Display Adjustable?



## Bill Treloar (Nov 1, 2017)

On my wife's Model Y the bind spot camera displays beneath the speedometer. But on my Model 3 it's down near the bottom where it's blocked by my right hand on the steering wheel. Is that location adjustable? I much prefer the position on the Model Y.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

It depends on the software version you have. The latest ones will allow you to move it.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Yep, my model 3 and Model Y show them in the same place


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

What release(s) allow this to be adjusted?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> What release(s) allow this to be adjusted?


2022.24.5









Software Build v11.0 2022.24.*


Resources for Software Information:      TeslaFi: Firmware Tracker      Teslapedia: Software Updates      NotATeslaApp: Software Updates      Software Versions:       2022.24     9f706c371dcb   (2022-07-28) 2022.24.1  3cf422111dca    (2022-08-04) 2022.24.5  2492cccee5b4   (2022-08-22)...




www.teslaownersonline.com


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

So, I suppose that if you have FSD beta, blind-spot flexibility is unnecessary.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

FRC said:


> So, I suppose that if you have FSD beta, blind-spot flexibility is unnecessary.


From the beginning, FSD-Beta testers were missing out on the latest feature updates.


----------

